# Best Spark Plugs for a Modded 2006 Jetta



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

Okay, I KNOW there probably has been a thread about this, but, I want peoples incite as to what they've discovered so far from spark plugs. What are the best ones out there that give the best spark to burn my fuel? I'm coming up on my 90,000 mile service and want to upgrade my plugs myself. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

OEM NGK
/thread


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

HIBB 304 said:


> OEM NGK
> /thread


agreed. the other plugs offered (i.e. denso) are not as good as the ngks and the ones that bosch makes arent as good either..although one would think they are...and pulstars burn up coil packs so stay oem


----------



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

What model of NGK should I get, there are a few to choose.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

From ECS website Part # PZFR5J-115CLY


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

seem like NGK works better than BOSCH. Even the V8 on the BMWs seem to like NGK.


----------

